# Leerzeichen vor Zahl einfügen, VBA, Word 2000



## sebastar (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mit VBA für Word 2000 ein Word-Doc durchgehen und vor jeder Zeile, die mit einer Zahl (0-9) beginnt, ein Leerzeichen einfügen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das mache?

Danke, Sebastian


----------



## sebastar (5. Januar 2005)

Hab mir nun selbst geholfen 


```
Sub test()
Dim i As Integer
Dim t As String
i = 0
Selection.HomeKey Unit:=wdStory
Do
    Selection.MoveDown Unit:=wdLine, Count:=1, Extend:=wdMove
    Selection.HomeKey Unit:=wdLine
    i = i + 1
    Selection.MoveRight Unit:=wdCharacter, Count:=1, Extend:=wdExtend
    t = Selection.Text
    If Selection = "0" Or Selection = "1" Or _
        Selection = "2" Or Selection = "3" Or _
        Selection = "4" Or Selection = "5" Or _
        Selection = "6" Or Selection = "7" Or _
        Selection = "8" Or Selection = "9" Then
            Selection.HomeKey Unit:=wdLine
            Selection.TypeText Text:=" "
    End If
Loop Until (i = 100)
End Sub
```

Einziges Problem: ich zählen von i bis 100. Wie kann ich die 100 durch die Anzahl der Zeilen meiner Word-Datei ersetzen?

Danke Sebastian


----------



## sebastar (6. Januar 2005)

Da in den Statistiken unter Dateieigenschaften die Anzahl der Zeilen steht, kann man das verwenden.
Auszulesen mit: Dialogs(wdDialogFileSummaryInfo).NumLines


----------

